
.ORGanized Takeover – A Timeline of the ISOC, PIR and Ethos Capital Deal - almostbasic
https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/2019/11/isoc-pir-ethos-capital-deal-timeline/
======
colinchartier
Isn't it strange that you can build a nonprofit and amass nontangible assets
like trust and power over other companies, and then all at once sell those
nontangible assets and become a for-profit company?

